# Ejemplos del físico medio REAL del derechista español



## Turgot (27 Dic 2017)

Lo que ellos creen que son
































Lo que son en realidad
















































Ahora contadme que estos, que cubren todo el espectro de la derecha, no son representativos porque tal y porque cual


----------



## Vamosya (27 Dic 2017)

Hombre, quitando los tres primeros, militares de hace más de medio siglo, todos los demás son hombre entrados en años que viven de lo que escriben, básicamente periodistas. No es muy representativo salvo de una profesión.

Ahora busca gente que haya vivido de su imagen, como cantantes y tal. Pues te sale otra cosa.


----------



## ISD (27 Dic 2017)

Ahora me entero que Jose Antonio, Hernan Cortes o los legionarios son seres imaginarios.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (27 Dic 2017)

Hoy casi no llega a tiempo el “hilo gilipollas del día”.


----------



## Heinz (27 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> l



El general más joven de Europa de su época, combatiente en la guerra del Rif y cofundador de la Legión.

Pero como no era un cicladete de gimnasio, ni un bigardo de dos metros, se ve que no era un tío.

Abre si eso un hilo sobre el físico de los izquierdistas españoles, que nos vamos a reír.


----------



## GuidoVonList (27 Dic 2017)

No nos hizo falta ciclarnos para pasaros por encima como una apisonadora en el 36 jajajajajaja


----------



## zapatitos (27 Dic 2017)

La verdad es que quitando a sus fuerzas de choque que son sus tontos útiles y a los que mantienen a base de gym, esteroides y farlopa, los demás son como las fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## chemarin (27 Dic 2017)

Subnormal caga hilo, ese es el título.Y hay que serlo también para intentar rebatir lo absurdo.


----------



## solo estoy leyendo pesao (27 Dic 2017)

mandad esto a la guarde, por Dios


----------



## Nikolay (27 Dic 2017)

Un izquierdista español cualquiera.


----------



## Turgot (27 Dic 2017)

Nikolay dijo:


> Un izquierdista español cualquiera.



Seguimos esperando que enseñes cuan ario eres, cholito


----------



## Nikolay (27 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Seguimos esperando que enseñes cuan ario eres, cholito



Está bien que a la extrema izmierda os moje los arios en plan SS pero no hace falta ser arios para reventaros :no: ya que reventar rojos de mierda es atributo de todo fascista de bien :.


----------



## McMax (27 Dic 2017)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> No nos hizo falta ciclarnos para pasaros por encima como una apisonadora en el 36 jajajajajaja



Tu en el 36 no estabas así que no te pongas méritos.
Y seguro que serías uno de los morunos que trajeron


----------



## Santutxu (27 Dic 2017)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> No nos hizo falta ciclarnos para pasaros por encima como una apisonadora en el 36 jajajajajaja



Tu serias parte del contingente moro, que trajo patas cortas.


Enviado desde mi D5803 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Eucken (27 Dic 2017)

Quitando a Conan y su sobredosis de esteroides, y otras mierdas, el resto son físicos bastante normales. Unos más agraciados y otros más decadentes. Pero gente absolutamente normal. 

Como empecemos con l@s veganqueer, okupas, borrocas, feminazis, fat acceptance, LGTBSJOEHS...

La izquierda sorosiana es la definición de la derroición plena.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (27 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


>



Menos mal que tenía ese físico, llega a estar hecho un Conan y os rompe hasta el orto :XX:


----------



## desertic (27 Dic 2017)

Que asco me dan ambos extremos. Los nazis y los izquierdistas.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (27 Dic 2017)

desertic dijo:


> Que asco me dan ambos extremos. Los nazis y los izquierdistas.



Da mucho más asco el extremo centro


----------



## desertic (27 Dic 2017)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Da mucho más asco el extremo centro



Ser moderado de centro derechas es lo mejor. Sin caer en gilipolleces y sesgos.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (27 Dic 2017)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Menos mal que tenía ese físico, llega a estar hecho un Conan y os rompe hasta el orto :XX:



Pero si le llevo 3 años derrotar al pueblo desarmado y mas de 20 pacificarlo contando con el armamento y el apoyo de Alemania e Italia. Hay que ser idiota para creer que Franco era un gran militar, si apenas sabia sumar 2 y 2, Hitler le llamaba sargente venido a mas y era el hazmereir de europa durante decadas.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (27 Dic 2017)

Aquí un cazador de fachas luciendo tipo y gallardía.


----------



## Turgot (27 Dic 2017)

Se me olvidaba este, que es lo más parecido a un nacional-católico con cierta relevancia a día de hoy, aunque no sea estrictamente de derechas







Hay que decir que es un público y notorio "despreciador del cuerpo", que diría Nietzsche, por lo que se dedica a hincharlo de nicotina y menús castellanos

En su máximo esplendor físico, pa que no se diga


----------



## Heinz (27 Dic 2017)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Pero si le llevo 3 años derrotar al pueblo desarmado y mas de 20 pacificarlo contando con el armamento y el apoyo de Alemania e Italia. Hay que ser idiota para creer que Franco era un gran militar, si apenas sabia sumar 2 y 2, Hitler le llamaba sargente venido a mas y era el hazmereir de europa durante decadas.



Claro que sí, por eso fue el general más joven de Europa de su época. Y por eso después dio a los rojos hasta en el carnet de identidad en una guerra en la que la URSS suministraba armas y comisarios políticos a ese bando "desarmado".

También despreciáis a gente como Millán Astray, que con 14 años estaba combatiendo en Filipinas. ¿Qué hacías tú a esa edad? ¿Fumar porros en el instituto?


----------



## Turgot (28 Dic 2017)

Sanjurjo y Mola también eran unos superhombres


----------



## Moscovita (28 Dic 2017)

Muchos españoles son así, os guste o no. En Rusia por suerte o por desgracia todos los tíos somos de nivel alto.

Supongo que es cosa de vuestra parte arménida.


----------



## Dzerzhinski (28 Dic 2017)

Heinz dijo:


> El general más joven de Europa de su época, combatiente en la guerra del Rif y cofundador de la Legión.
> 
> Pero como no era un cicladete de gimnasio, ni un bigardo de dos metros, se ve que no era un tío.
> 
> Abre si eso un hilo sobre el físico de los izquierdistas españoles, que nos vamos a reír.



No era el general más joven de Europa de su época( era soviético), ni de España. Entre los más jovenes temenos a:

El soviético era: Mijaíl Nikoláyevich Tujachevski

A nivel español tenemos a : 
José Sánchez Gómez que ascendió a general con 31 años y 22 días
Narciso Fuentes Sanchis lo hizo con 27 años, 7 meses y 20 días;
Francisco Borbón Castellví, lo hizo con 25 años, 4 meses y 7 días


----------



## Armando la Gorda (28 Dic 2017)

Heinz dijo:


> Claro que sí, por eso fue el general más joven de Europa de su época. Y por eso después dio a los rojos hasta en el carnet de identidad en una guerra en la que la URSS suministraba armas y comisarios políticos a ese bando "desarmado".
> 
> También despreciáis a gente como Millán Astray, que con 14 años estaba combatiendo en Filipinas. ¿Qué hacías tú a esa edad? ¿Fumar porros en el instituto?



Franco era un echufado y el ejercito español se parecia mas al de Pancho Villa que al de cualquier nacion europea. Recuerda el desastre de Annual.:XX::XX:

Yo a los 14 me encontraba terminado la EGB, como todo el mundo. Lo que se de Astray es que era maricon y se caso con su primera mujer pero no la toco ni con un palo, le dijo tras la boda que habia jurado voto de castidad.:fiufiu:

Fumar porros los habras fumando tu, porque con esos idolos que tienes, pareces gilipollas.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 00:37 ----------




Turgot dijo:


> Sanjurjo y Mola también eran unos superhombres



Parecen moromierdas.:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Baal6 (28 Dic 2017)

Moscovita dijo:


> Muchos españoles son así, os guste o no. En Rusia por suerte o por desgracia todos los tíos somos de nivel alto.
> 
> Supongo que es cosa de vuestra parte arménida.



Posiblemente la parte armenida hizo a España un gran imperio, como lo fueron otros mediterraneos ¿que hicieron los rusos mas alla de beber vodka en las estepas?


----------



## Sr. Pérez (28 Dic 2017)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> No nos hizo falta ciclarnos para pasaros por encima como una apisonadora en el 36 jajajajajaja



Nah, bastó con la Condor y dos Cuerpos de Ejército italianos. Uno montado y otro en partes a repartir entre las unidades locales.

Y aun así la apisonadora tardó tres años largos... las apisonadoras son lentas, ya se sabe.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (28 Dic 2017)

Baal6 dijo:


> Posiblemente la parte armenida hizo a España un gran imperio, como lo fueron otros mediterraneos ¿que hicieron los rusos mas alla de beber vodka en las estepas?



Salvaros de la extinción, gilipollas.:XX::XX:


----------



## Baal6 (28 Dic 2017)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Salvaros de la extinción, gilipollas.:XX::XX:



El tema del holocausto es mas complicado y profundo de lo que parece, de todas formas adjudicar la caida de la Alemania nazi a Rusia me parece simplista.


----------



## Moscovita (28 Dic 2017)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Salvaros de la extinción, gilipollas.:XX::XX:



Muy cierto. Aparte, no tengo claro que el logro del imperio español sea armenido, o más bien visigótico y nórdico, quiénes componían la nobleza y mandos altos.


----------



## Baal6 (28 Dic 2017)

Moscovita dijo:


> Muy cierto. Aparte, no tengo claro que el logro del imperio español sea armenido, o más bien visigótico y nórdico, quiénes componían la nobleza y mandos altos.



Claro, porque las conquistas y los descubrimientos de los pueblos ñordicos son comparables a las de los pueblos mediterraneos ::


----------



## Moscovita (28 Dic 2017)

Baal6 dijo:


> El tema del holocausto es mas complicado y profundo de lo que parece, de todas formas adjudicar la caida de la Alemania nazi a Rusia me parece simplista.



Lo que es estupido es negar la importancia capital de Rusia en aquello.

Por otro lado no es sólo eso. Rusia de un modo o de otro ha estado siempre batallando contra los mongoles. Sin los eslavos en general, en España se hablaría mongol, aunque igual le iría mejor al país así.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 01:00 ----------




Baal6 dijo:


> Claro, porque las conquistas y los descubrimientos de los pueblos ñordicos son comparables a las de los pueblos mediterraneos ::



Te acabo de decir que las conquistas de España podrían adjudicarse a los nórdicos. ¿No te enteras o qué, judiaco?


----------



## McMax (28 Dic 2017)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Salvaros de la extinción, gilipollas.:XX::XX:



Eso fueron los americanos que lo he veido en las pilis


----------



## GuidoVonList (28 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Tu en el 36 no estabas así que no te pongas méritos.
> Y seguro que serías uno de los morunos que trajeron





Santutxu dijo:


> Tu serias parte del contingente moro, que trajo patas cortas.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi D5803 mediante Tapatalk



Y os dáis like mutuo... como se nota el racismo burdo que destilais cuando conviene. Tuve un abuelo en cada bando ambos en el norte. Guardia Civil y Guardia de Asalto.


----------



## kopke (28 Dic 2017)

Heinz dijo:


> El general más joven de Europa de su época, combatiente en la guerra del Rif y cofundador de la Legión.
> 
> Pero como no era un cicladete de gimnasio, ni un bigardo de dos metros, se ve que no era un tío.
> 
> Abre si eso un hilo sobre el físico de los izquierdistas españoles, que nos vamos a reír.



Creo recordar que este señor bajito y con bigote ganó una guerra a los rojos y aún andan escocidos con el tema.


----------



## RetroMachoAlfa (28 Dic 2017)

Si Pio Moa, miembro de los GRAPO y del PC, así como declarado no católico, es derechista, hay que incluir a este especímen, dueño de una productora, y por tanto un malvado capitalista:


----------



## Heinz (28 Dic 2017)

kopke dijo:


> Creo recordar que este señor bajito y con bigote ganó una guerra a los rojos y aún andan escocidos con el tema.



¿Qué van a hacer los pobrecillos? Si sus bisabuelos (seguramente más viriles que ellos, pues la sociedad española se ha degenerado en todos los ámbitos) cobraron como esteras a manos de los nacionales en la Guerra Civil, imagínate ellos contra el mismo tipo de hombres. No duran ni un día. 

Pero siempre les quedará el internet para montarse sus pelis.


----------



## Turgot (28 Dic 2017)

RetroMachoAlfa dijo:


> Si Pio Moa, miembro de los GRAPO y del PC, así como declarado no católico, es derechista, hay que incluir a este especímen, dueño de una productora, y por tanto un malvado capitalista:



Pío Moa era un agente infiltrado


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que ellos creen que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues echa un vistazo a Podemos.

Deduzco por lo que dices, que una ideología mayoritariamente seguida por modelos de revista es _superior _...


----------



## Kluster (28 Dic 2017)

Esto es lo que se creen los izquierdistas que son:








Y esto es lo que son en realidad:














No te jode...


----------



## Futuroscuro (28 Dic 2017)

Faltan las fotos de los cojones, que esos los tienen muy grandes y a prueba de payasos de izquierda.


----------



## Sidagramos (28 Dic 2017)

observemos la raza aria perroflautica


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que ellos creen que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las rasas inferiores son así.
No me seas agonías.


----------



## Yakuza (28 Dic 2017)

Heinz dijo:


> El general más joven de Europa de su época, combatiente en la guerra del Rif y cofundador de la Legión.
> 
> Pero como no era un cicladete de gimnasio, ni un bigardo de dos metros, se ve que no era un tío.
> 
> Abre si eso un hilo sobre el físico de los izquierdistas españoles, que nos vamos a reír.



+1

La grandeza de un hombre no se mide de la cabeza a los pies, si no de si cabeza al cielo.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 19:01 ----------




Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Pero si le llevo 3 años derrotar al pueblo desarmado y mas de 20 pacificarlo contando con el armamento y el apoyo de Alemania e Italia. Hay que ser idiota para creer que Franco era un gran militar, si apenas sabia sumar 2 y 2, Hitler le llamaba sargente venido a mas y era el hazmereir de europa durante decadas.



Madre de Dios como se puede ser tan ignorante y regodearse en público de ello.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Dic 2017)

Yakuza dijo:


> Madre de Dios como se puede ser tan ignorante y regodearse en público de ello.



Hitler no le tenía en gran estima, eso sí es verdad.
Y para los demás, no mucho más que un cafre útil.
Hasta que los americanos, sus principales valedores por razones pragmáticas, se aburrieron un poquito y empezaron a hacerle de las suyas... pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## Yakuza (28 Dic 2017)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hitler no le tenía en gran estima, eso sí es verdad.
> Y para los demás, no mucho más que un cafre útil.
> Hasta que los americanos, sus principales valedores por razones pragmáticas, se aburrieron un poquito y empezaron a hacerle de las suyas... pero eso es otra historia.



Comprenderas que lo que pueda opinar o dejar de opinar Hitler sobre Franco es bastante irrelevante sobre las capacidades de Franco, si no recuerdo mal Hitler creía que sabía más que Erwin Rommel sobre el arte de la Guerra. Que alguien trate de hacer creer que el bando republicano eran civiles desarmados solo puede ser por dos motivos, la ignorancia o la maldad y no estoy seguro por cual de los dos lo hace el tal la gorda. 
Y que ti te atrevas a llamar cafre a Franco es como si alguien llamase cafre a Manuel Azaña. Pero allá cada cual como se quiere retratar.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Dic 2017)

Yakuza dijo:


> Comprenderas que lo que pueda opinar o dejar de opinar Hitler sobre Franco es bastante irrelevante sobre las capacidades de Franco, si no recuerdo mal Hitler creía que sabía más que Erwin Rommel sobre el arte de la Guerra. Que alguien trate de hacer creer que el bando republicano eran civiles desarmados solo puede ser por dos motivos, la ignorancia o la maldad y no estoy seguro por cual de los dos lo hace el tal la gorda.
> Y que ti te atrevas a llamar cafre a Franco es como si alguien llamase cafre a Manuel Azaña. Pero allá cada cual como se quiere retratar.



Claro. Bueno eran otros, sus contemporáneos en la esfera internacional, los que tenían ese concepto, existiendo testimonios de ello. A mi, me la pela, la verdad.


----------



## Turgot (29 Dic 2017)

Alfonso Ussía, como muchos de estos interfectos, es muy dado a meterse con los supuestos defectos físicos de los que no le gustan ideológicamente.







He intentado buscar fotos en las que no parezca el conde Drácula, pero es difícil


----------



## Nikolay (29 Dic 2017)

¿Todavía sigue el taradete de Turgot dando la coña en su hilo?

Búscate algo que hacer gilipollas.


----------



## Heinz (29 Dic 2017)

Teniendo como líderes a gente con el aspecto de Pablo Iglesias, Echenique, Errejón, Anna Gabriel o Ada Colau, no sé como se os ocurre hablar del físico de la gente de derechas. :XX:


----------



## sepultada en guano (29 Dic 2017)

Heinz dijo:


> Teniendo como líderes a gente con el aspecto de Pablo Iglesias, Echenique, Errejón, Anna Gabriel o Ada Colau, no sé como se os ocurre hablar del físico de la gente de derechas. :XX:



*Cómprate un poster de Villalobos.*


----------



## Heinz (29 Dic 2017)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Cómprate un poster de Villalobos.*



¿Esa que presumía de haber "purgado" a la gente conservadora dentro del PP? ¿Qué va a ser lo próximo? ¿Decir que Rosa Díez es de ultraderecha? :XX:


----------



## sepultada en guano (29 Dic 2017)

Heinz dijo:


> ¿Esa que presumía de haber "purgado" a la gente conservadora dentro del PP? ¿Qué va a ser lo próximo? ¿Decir que Rosa Díez es de ultraderecha? :XX:



Veo que te ponen. Pues tu mismo, campeón.


----------



## Tigershark (29 Dic 2017)

Esto es lo único que saben hacer esa purria dividir entre buenos y malos , son los perros del sistema.


----------



## Kenshiro (29 Dic 2017)

Yo desde que me volví derechista, he ganado 15kg de músculo, aumenté resistencia aeróbica y anaeróbica, me leo 5 libros más de media al año y seguramente han subido mi CI y mis niveles de testosterona.
No creo que tenga dotes de mando, pero si pusieras a alguien de mi apariencia física a liderar la derecha en España, no dudes de que subiría como la espuma. Lo estamos viendo con Don Santiago Abascal, alfa ibérico del linaje de Fruela Pérez:






Por cierto, Franco era un Chad, y un poco más de respeto por Pío Moa.


----------



## Turgot (30 Dic 2017)

tamancio dijo:


> Yo desde que me volví derechista, he ganado 15kg de músculo, aumenté resistencia aeróbica y anaeróbica, me leo 5 libros más de media al año y seguramente han subido mi CI y mis niveles de testosterona.
> No creo que tenga dotes de mando, pero si pusieras a alguien de mi apariencia física a liderar la derecha en España, no dudes de que subiría como la espuma. Lo estamos viendo con Don Santiago Abascal, alfa ibérico del linaje de Fruela Pérez:
> 
> 
> ...



Y la polla te ha crecido hasta los 30 cm


----------



## patroclus (30 Dic 2017)

Algunos de los que pones de derechas son lameculos de los ju dios.


----------



## Turgot (30 Dic 2017)

patroclus dijo:


> Algunos de los que pones de derechas son lameculos de los ju dios.



La derecha española, desde el siglo XX, se ha llevado de puta madre con los judíos. Empezando por que financiaron el alzamiento, y Franco les abrió la puerta después de 450 años


----------



## elbaranda (30 Dic 2017)

Dzerzhinski dijo:


> Se olvida usted de casi 100.000 moros. A esos no les hacian asco los de la manita alzada...



Nos ha jodido, si los primeros bombardeos fueron al protectorado normal que fueran motivados contra los rojos

No te veo yo rechazando la ayuda de las Brigadas internacionales que venían de Usa y otros países malvados


----------



## cannavico (30 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


>



joder Chicho, no me lo esperaba de tí :XX::XX:


----------



## fisioloco (30 Dic 2017)

Pues no creo que se pueda decir de alguno de estos que sea poco alfa.


----------



## Turgot (30 Dic 2017)

fisioloco dijo:


>



Foto de acomplejado a más no poder


----------



## Eremita (30 Dic 2017)

El coletas, errejon, garzona....titanes de la izquierda. Luego algún mongol de esos rojos que no saben ni hablar que hay en yutuv.


----------



## Kenshiro (30 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Y la polla te ha crecido hasta los 30 cm



Vigila esa envidia, pequeño chandala 


Turgot dijo:


> La derecha española, desde el siglo XX, se ha llevado de puta madre con los judíos. Empezando por que financiaron el alzamiento, y Franco les abrió la puerta después de 450 años



Franco no abrió la puerta a nadie, el que permitió la repatriación de los sefardíes fue Primo de Rivera, por la simpatía que sentía Alfonso XIII por ellos. Un visionario, buscaba inmigración de calidad, como correligionarios de Von Neumann o la familia del zar de Rusia, y no yihadistas sin oficio ni beneficio.


----------



## Turgot (30 Dic 2017)

tamancio dijo:


> Franco no abrió la puerta a nadie, el que permitió la repatriación de los sefardíes fue Primo de Rivera, por la simpatía que sentía Alfonso XIII por ellos. Un visionario, buscaba inmigración de calidad, como correligionarios de Von Neumann o la familia del zar de Rusia, y no yihadistas sin oficio ni beneficio.




16 de diciembre, 1968: España deroga el decreto de expulsión de los judíos


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ene 2018)

tamancio dijo:


> Yo desde que me volví derechista, he ganado 15kg de músculo, aumenté resistencia aeróbica y anaeróbica, me leo 5 libros más de media al año y seguramente han subido mi CI y mis niveles de testosterona.
> No creo que tenga dotes de mando, pero si pusieras a alguien de mi apariencia física a liderar la derecha en España, no dudes de que subiría como la espuma. Lo estamos viendo con Don Santiago Abascal, alfa ibérico del linaje de Fruela Pérez:
> 
> 
> ...



Tu has sido retarded de siempre, no es que te hayas vuelto.


----------



## Turgot (2 May 2018)

Rebosando testosterona


----------



## RetroMachoAlfa (2 May 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Pío Moa era un agente infiltrado



no había leído esto. ¿porque lo dice Pilar Urbano ? la misma que suelta una sarta de mentiras sobre el 23F.

Si hubiese sido un agente infiltrado los del GRAPO lo habrían acusado, y dudo mucho que hubiese salido de allí vivo, además que fue condenado a prisión. Pero es que además es absurdo, pues fue uno de los fundadores, ¿para que cojones se iba a infiltrar en un grupo que ha creado?

Aprovecho para recomendar, todo aquel que quiera saber la verdad sobre la guerra civil que lea Los Mitos de la Guerra Civil, de Moa, 15 años después de su publicación y todavía no ha sido rebatido.


----------



## Turgot (2 May 2018)

RetroMachoAlfa dijo:


> no había leído esto. ¿porque lo dice Pilar Urbano ? la misma que suelta una sarta de mentiras sobre el 23F.
> 
> Si hubiese sido un agente infiltrado los del GRAPO lo habrían acusado, y dudo mucho que hubiese salido de allí vivo, además que fue condenado a prisión. Pero es que además es absurdo, pues fue uno de los fundadores, ¿para que cojones se iba a infiltrar en un grupo que ha creado?



Grupo creado sospechosamente cuando todo el mundo sabe que a Franco le quedan unos meses de vida


----------



## Turgot (9 Mar 2019)

La manada de alfas


----------



## Covaleda (9 Mar 2019)

Como les gusta sacar fotos de legionarios marcando paquete.
SI es que les traiciona el subconsciente a estos guarroseparatas...


----------



## Covaleda (9 Mar 2019)

Turgot dijo:


> La derecha española, desde el siglo XX, se ha llevado de puta madre con los judíos. Empezando por que financiaron el alzamiento, y Franco les abrió la puerta después de 450 años



Pues ya es raro, teniendo en cuenta que no se establecieron relaciones diplomáticas con Israel hasta...1986. En fin.


----------



## dabrute (9 Mar 2019)

Vamosya dijo:


> Hombre, quitando los tres primeros, militares de hace más de medio siglo, todos los demás son hombre entrados en años que viven de lo que escriben, básicamente periodistas. No es muy representativo salvo de una profesión.
> 
> Ahora busca gente que haya vivido de su imagen, como cantantes y tal. Pues te sale otra cosa.



No le jodas la fantasía que llora.


----------



## Turgot (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## Jeb Stuart (20 Mar 2019)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que ellos creen que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VENGA, UN POCO DE DEMAGOGIA ON THE ROCKS CHICOS !!!!!

COMUNISMO SIGLO XX :







COMUNISMO SIGLO XXI:


----------



## Turgot (12 Abr 2019)




----------



## Turgot (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## Turgot (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## Turgot (28 Abr 2019)




----------



## Turgot (15 May 2019)




----------



## nx- (15 May 2019)

No me gusta demasiado la estética nuevas generaciones pero la progremita es para salir corriendo


----------



## Hermericus (15 May 2019)

Y una que no se me olvida:


----------



## S. GOKU (15 May 2019)




----------



## Palpatine (15 May 2019)

Otro marica de izmierdas caga hilo para ver si ve alguna polla de derechas


----------



## Turgot (24 May 2019)

Las feministas son feas, y tal


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (24 May 2019)

Los izquierdosos que conozco son feos, gordos y/o chepudos. Ellas son una aborto de Mordor.

La gente NO izquierdosa (nadie dice ser de derechas porque queda feo) que conozco es mucho más normal y con mejor presencia. Pero es sólo lo que yo he visto a lo largo de mi vida, habría que ver si es una percepción común.


----------



## Turgot (24 May 2019)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Los izquierdosos que conozco son feos, gordos y/o chepudos. Ellas son una aborto de Mordor.
> 
> La gente NO izquierdosa (nadie dice ser de derechas porque queda feo) que conozco es mucho más normal y con mejor presencia. Pero es sólo lo que yo he visto a lo largo de mi vida, habría que ver si es una percepción común.



Las percepciones son como los culos


----------



## Turgot (28 May 2019)




----------



## Turgot (14 Jun 2019)

Vox Almería


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Jun 2019)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que ellos creen que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh pillin, a ti lo que te pone son los legionarios, hay que bujarra estás hecho.


----------



## Turgot (17 Jun 2019)




----------



## Galvani (17 Jun 2019)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Los izquierdosos que conozco son feos, gordos y/o chepudos. Ellas son una aborto de Mordor.
> 
> La gente NO izquierdosa (nadie dice ser de derechas porque queda feo) que conozco es mucho más normal y con mejor presencia. Pero es sólo lo que yo he visto a lo largo de mi vida, habría que ver si es una percepción común.



Y además gente mala la que tiene buena presencia y es izquierdista.


----------



## JMK (17 Jun 2019)

Teniendo al Chepas y a Errejón de machos alfa... Igual os ha quedado un hilo algo pretencioso.


----------



## kyohan (17 Jun 2019)

¿De que iba este hilo?


----------



## Turgot (17 Jun 2019)

Iba de que os he jodido la fantasía que os montasteis desde 2014 (o antes) yanquimitando como retras


----------



## Turgot (7 Nov 2019)




----------



## utens (7 Nov 2019)

Turgot dijo:


>


----------



## Turgot (7 Nov 2019)

utens dijo:


>


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (7 Nov 2019)

Turgot dijo:


> ...
> Ahora contadme que estos, que cubren *todo el espectro de la derecha*, no son representativos porque tal y porque cual



´¿Todo? Bueno, también añadamos a estos adefesios...



















...para completar el círculo


----------



## Turgot (7 Nov 2019)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> ´¿Todo? Bueno, también añadamos a estos adefesios...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 182300
> 
> ...



¿Qué parte de físico MEDIO no has entendido?


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (7 Nov 2019)

"...estos, que cubren *TODO el espectro de la derecha* ..."

(Si hablamos de promedio, no hablamos de totalidad; y viceversa)

¿Qué parte de tus propias palabras no has entendido?


----------



## Turgot (7 Nov 2019)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> "...estos, que cubren *TODO el espectro de la derecha* ..."
> 
> (Si hablamos de promedio, no hablamos de totalidad; y viceversa)
> 
> ¿Qué parte de tus propias palabras no has entendido?



No, tú no has entendido mis palabras

Y coger a gente de la farándula y a un político elegido a dedazo por su telegenia es deshonesto, cherry picking de libro.


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## Turgot (5 Dic 2019)




----------



## Turgot (5 Dic 2019)

Porque la fantasía ya la tenéis montada. Este hilo es para desmontarla.


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2019)




----------



## Turgot (20 Dic 2019)

El empresario que abandonó el cadáver de un inmigrante era apoderado de Vox


----------



## Turgot (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Vivoenalemania (20 Dic 2019)

Heinz dijo:


> El general más joven de Europa de su época, combatiente en la guerra del Rif y cofundador de la Legión.
> 
> Pero como no era un cicladete de gimnasio, ni un bigardo de dos metros, se ve que no era un tío.
> 
> Abre si eso un hilo sobre el físico de los izquierdistas españoles, que nos vamos a reír.


----------



## Turgot (25 Dic 2019)

PD: no pongo ninguna foto en la que se vea su discapacidad


----------



## Turgot (27 Dic 2019)




----------



## REDDY (28 Dic 2019)

Quitando los militares los demás son en su mayoría un físico y personalidad tipo Torrente.
Les gusta la buena vida, comer bien y tienen alergia al gimnasio.
Precisamente como tienen una mentalidad anticuada la mayoría se piensan que las mujeres tienen que quererlos tal y como son y no se cuidan nada o casi nada... barriguita cervecera, pelos por todo el cuerpo como los jabalís (ellos se creen más varoniles pero a las tías les da grima atragantarse con pelos cada dos por tres)... por la noche en vez de ir al gimnasio o a correr se van a la taberna a beber y ver el fútbol o a hablar de cosas de machos... esa gente no aguanta ni dos minutos corriendo sin ahogarse... y son los que van tan de machitos creyéndose los putos amos y diciendo que los de izquierdas son maricones y tal... pues yo creo que de la gente que se cuida hay más gente de izquierdas que de derechas... porque los de izquierdas tienden a tener una mentalidad más moderna y ahora cultivar el cuerpo también es importante... muchos de derechas se quedaron en la época de ir a la taberna a beber como cosacos y a irse de putas, lo que hace que no sientan necesidad de cuidar su aspecto para follar.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (28 Dic 2019)

Jajajajajajaja el muñeco-losantos, vaya ser más creepy y maquiavélico


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (28 Dic 2019)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> No nos hizo falta ciclarnos para pasaros por encima como una apisonadora en el 36 jajajajajaja



Ni a otros para pasaros a vosotros por encima en los 80-90 jojo


----------



## Turgot (5 Ene 2020)




----------



## algemeine (5 Ene 2020)

Las comparaciones son odiosas en el otro lado hay gente bastante grotesca en el aspecto fisico.


----------



## germanalca (5 Ene 2020)

Tonto a las 3


----------



## Turgot (24 Ene 2020)

Lo que creen que son... ...lo que son en realidad


----------



## Gurney (24 Ene 2020)

Para equilibrar el Universo, responder a la fealdad con belleza, Platón MANDA:


----------



## Turgot (9 Feb 2020)

https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/1299490132421226497/X0MrBMxf_400x400.jpg


----------



## heyneck (9 Feb 2020)

Heinz dijo:


> El general más joven de Europa de su época, combatiente en la guerra del Rif y cofundador de la Legión.
> 
> Pero como no era un cicladete de gimnasio, ni un bigardo de dos metros, se ve que no era un tío.
> 
> Abre si eso un hilo sobre el físico de los izquierdistas españoles, que nos vamos a reír.



Tenia un poco pinta de maricon

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (9 Feb 2020)

Los rojos no tenéis problema entre los manginas cuerpoescombri sucios afeminados que deseáis y lo que sois


----------



## Turgot (23 Feb 2020)




----------



## Turgot (1 Mar 2020)

Ojo al gorrero wannabe panchito


----------



## Turgot (14 Mar 2020)




----------



## Turgot (14 Mar 2020)




----------



## Esflinter (14 Mar 2020)

Disfrutenlos en todo su esplendor, los mas listos de la barriada arrabalera.
Loh joveneh botan a vooocsssss


----------



## Esflinter (14 Mar 2020)

Bonus track, el voxbicho


----------



## Esflinter (14 Mar 2020)

El "favorito" de Ortera SmithBicho


----------



## Turgot (14 Mar 2020)

Esflinter dijo:


> Bonus track, el voxbicho



Es la abuela de Aída


----------



## Turgot (14 Mar 2020)

Eso ya lo posteáis 24/7 en el foro. Y Redondo lo mismo trabaja con el PNV que con el PP y mañana con Vox si pagan bien. No tiene ideas sino clientes.


----------



## P*A*R*K*S (14 Mar 2020)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y una que no se me olvida:



Pero quien coño es lo de abajo?


----------



## P*A*R*K*S (14 Mar 2020)

Es un poco demagogo esto, es como si yo pongo a los mostrencos de europa del este y a unos chavales del Viñarock y digo que esa gente representa a la izquierda y a la derecha. 
Además digo yo que también habrá rojos que quieran lucir así no sé.


----------



## FilósofoenMatrix (14 Mar 2020)

Nos vas a hacer poner la foto de pabli otra vez??


----------



## Turgot (15 Mar 2020)

FilósofoenMatrix dijo:


> Nos vas a hacer poner la foto de pabli otra vez??



Otro que no lo pilla


----------



## follacabras (22 Mar 2020)

Turgot dijo:


>


----------



## Turgot (22 Mar 2020)

follacabras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 263501


----------



## Turgot (18 May 2020)

La revuelta de los Cayetanos va dar mucho material para este hilo


----------



## Turgot (18 May 2020)




----------



## Patriota247 (18 May 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que ellos creen que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye rojeras se te ha colado la foto de Franco,uno que os tuvo mamando rabo años y años


----------



## Turgot (18 May 2020)

Patriota247 dijo:


> Oye rojeras se te ha colado la foto de Franco,uno que os tuvo mamando rabo años y años



Pero hablemos de su físico de Ubermenschen


----------



## Turgot (20 May 2020)




----------



## lacuentaatras (20 May 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que ellos creen que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gallardas de izquierdas..


----------



## Turgot (20 May 2020)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> Gallardas de izquierdas..


----------



## lacuentaatras (20 May 2020)

Turgot dijo:


>



Y con esto, vienes a darme la razón...o a confirmar la patologia que padeces...


----------



## Turgot (24 May 2020)




----------



## Turgot (2 Jul 2020)




----------



## pentax821 (2 Jul 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que ellos creen que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atribuir ideologías a otros mediante la visualización del físico de una persona es bastante propio de vosotros, como vuestro querido Che, Sabino o el mismo Torra, ascendidos a héroes por anormales sin personalidad propia que les atribuyen cualidades de superhéroes cuando en la realidad son personajes mediocres a los que los borregos adoran, y lo mejor de todo, la mayoría no conoce ni conoció a estos tipejos en persona y los veneran cual dioses.


----------



## Peritta (2 Jul 2020)

¿Físico derechista?.

Pues éste:








Aquí le tiene en otra imagen en segundo plano luciendo perfil apolíneo:







De cuerpo entero no pongo porque los güevos se salen de la pantalla.

____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Turgot (2 Jul 2020)

pentax821 dijo:


> Atribuir ideologías a otros mediante la visualización del físico de una persona es bastante propio de vosotros, como vuestro querido Che, Sabino o el mismo Torra, ascendidos a héroes por anormales sin personalidad propia que les atribuyen cualidades de superhéroes cuando en la realidad son personajes mediocres a los que los borregos adoran, y lo mejor de todo, la mayoría no conoce ni conoció a estos tipejos en persona y los veneran cual dioses.



Usuario de 2010, pero no ha leído el foro jamás


----------



## Turgot (11 Jul 2020)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jul 2020)

Progre opinando sobre el físico de otros tíos y de la gente en general como si esto fuese una revista para marujas o de cotilleos. 

Te falta solo criticarles los complementos, la ropa o indumentaria en general. 

Supongo que esta debe ser la nueva masculinidad esa de la que hablan.


----------



## Turgot (11 Jul 2020)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Progre opinando sobre el físico de otros tíos y de la gente en general como si esto fuese una revista para marujas o de cotilleos.
> 
> Te falta solo criticarles los complementos, la ropa o indumentaria en general.
> 
> Supongo que esta debe ser la nueva masculinidad esa de la que hablan.



Supongo que no has leído el foro hasta ayer mismo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jul 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Supongo que no has leído el foro hasta ayer mismo



Supongo que no hace falta leerse tu hilo ridículo al completo para captar su esencia. El de una maruja que se ríe de la vecina porque es fea y cateta mientras ellas es el colmo del buen gusto y la elegancia.

Lo que en una mujer joven o vieja tiene un pase, pero en un varón de cierta edad simplemente es patético.


----------



## Turgot (13 Jul 2020)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Supongo que no hace falta leerse tu hilo ridículo al completo para captar su esencia. El de una maruja que se ríe de la vecina porque es fea y cateta mientras ellas es el colmo del buen gusto y la elegancia.
> 
> Lo que en una mujer joven o vieja tiene un pase, pero en un varón de cierta edad simplemente es patético.



¿Pero eres capaz de poner el hilo en el contexto de este foro?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Jul 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Pero eres capaz de poner el hilo en el contexto de este foro?



Depende, pon unas cuantas fotos de pollas y así supongo conseguirás el efecto que buscas.


----------



## Turgot (23 Jul 2020)




----------



## Turgot (10 Ago 2020)




----------



## Turgot (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Turgot (19 Sep 2020)




----------



## ConquistadorEsp (19 Sep 2020)

Vamosya dijo:


> Hombre, quitando los tres primeros, militares de hace más de medio siglo, todos los demás son hombre entrados en años que viven de lo que escriben, básicamente periodistas. No es muy representativo salvo de una profesión.
> 
> Ahora busca gente que haya vivido de su imagen, como cantantes y tal. Pues te sale otra cosa.



Como nos pongamos a hablar de los de izquierdas no sé quién va a dar más vergüenza con el antes y el después 


Porque entre:



















Y sus "descendientes intelectuales":



















No sé quién sale peor parado.


----------



## Turgot (30 Nov 2020)

Contra las guapas - La Gaceta de la Iberosfera 
*ITXU DÍAZ*

_director adjunto de La Gaceta_ 







_Desde hoy tienen todas mis simpatías esas chicas “delgadas, en minifalda y tacones”, las que el PSOE y Podemos repudian hasta el extremo de censurarlas en los carteles. Las consideran “un estereotipo”, que es por lo visto como llaman ahora los progres a las tías buenas de toda la vida. Ya no hay quien les entienda cuando hablan. 







Puede parecer que detrás de todo esto solo hay un asunto coyuntural. No lo es. Miren donde miren: el único combustible que hace funcionar el socialismo contemporáneo es la envidia. Odian a los ricos, a las guapas, a los que van a buenos colegios, a los matrimonios felices, y a los que tienen coches grandes y ruidosos. Odian lo que no son capaces de alcanzar. Durante toda la vida a los tipos de este jaez les hemos llamado envidiosos, con todo el desprecio posible. Por lo visto ahora son solo luchadores contra los estereotipos. Y tal vez sea el momento de empezar a rezar para que no decidan mañana que el desodorante masculino es también una rémora franquista y un estereotipo a vencer. Que entonces sí que no nos quitamos las mascarillas en lo que nos queda de vida. 







Es posible que, dada la plaga de estupidez reinante, la envidia socialista encumbre momentáneamente a los feos, a los sucios, y a los que van al Congreso vestidos de pachanga dominical. Pero su trono será breve. Las únicas cosas que perduran son las bellas. Porque al menos perduran en la memoria. Y en el entretanto del olvido, celebremos la belleza que recorre en señal de protesta las calles de Twitter, tarareando aquel clásico de Tequila, que hoy supongo proscrito: Mira esa chica. Que los comunistas han conseguido alegrarnos el corazón y no lo saben. Que hoy es un gran día para los poetas, los bohemios, los borrachos, y los haraganes que nos dedicamos al noble arte de escudriñar las cosas bonitas de la vida, sin discernir si son cosas rubias o morenas, para plasmar nuestra felicidad en humildes columnas para solaz del populacho. Que estamos de enhorabuena. 





_


----------



## Turgot (11 Dic 2020)

Jiménez Losantos critica a Yolanda Díaz por su aspecto físico (vozpopuli.com)


----------



## Turgot (31 Dic 2020)




----------



## treblinca (31 Dic 2020)

Este hilo abrirá miles y miles de ojos.


----------



## Turgot (27 Ene 2021)

Aunque no lo creaís Sostres nación en 1975

En este mítico vídeo tenía 35 años


----------



## Turgot (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ago 2021)

Si tan cuerpoescombro somos los de derechas, ¿por qué nos tenéis tanto miedo?


----------



## rayban00 (10 Ago 2021)

Este hombre tiene más cojones e inteligencia que todos los del foro juntos.

Cuando aquí se habla de iluminatis, ya tenía hace 50 años escrito un libro (el único que se le conozca) hablando y condenando la masonería. Mientras mataba a rojos y paraba el comunismo.


----------



## Madrid (10 Ago 2021)

Estos también los incluimos en tu hilo de mierda ?. @Turgot 

Cuerpo escombro con tatuaje de Muñoz Grandes incluido siendo uno de los skins activistas más conocidos en España bastante temido por los de tu cuerda y con un amplio historial de delito de lesiones entre otras cosas. 

Como se nota que habéis tenido menos calle que un hemofílico, los Doritos, Twitter y soplapolladas os ciegan hasta tal punto de no entender que hasta el más tonto te hace un reloj sin importar su físico


----------



## Kremlink (10 Ago 2021)

Nikolay dijo:


> Un izquierdista español cualquiera.



Si es que son cada cuales más patéticos, los fachizos bizarros y los progres derroios


----------



## Kremlink (10 Ago 2021)

Madrid dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 738410
> 
> 
> Estos también los incluimos en tu hilo de mierda ?. @Turgot
> ...



xD
Y todo eso, lo hacen pa follar


----------



## Turgot (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Lumpen (27 Nov 2021)

Heinz dijo:


> El general más joven de Europa de su época, combatiente en la guerra del Rif y cofundador de la Legión.
> 
> Pero como no era un cicladete de gimnasio, ni un bigardo de dos metros, se ve que no era un tío.
> 
> Abre si eso un hilo sobre el físico de los izquierdistas españoles, que nos vamos a reír.




Franco Vs Quique Peinado xddddssds


----------



## Turgot (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (18 Ene 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Este hombre tiene más cojones e inteligencia que todos los del foro juntos.
> 
> Cuando aquí se habla de iluminatis, ya tenía hace 50 años escrito un libro (el único que se le conozca) hablando y condenando la masonería. Mientras mataba a rojos y paraba el comunismo.



Masonería, sindicato de actores donde rinden culto al Baphomet, o lo que es lo mismo, al diablo.... Los responsables de la farsa del corona engaño y de la inmensa pandemia de mentiras, que ya le está costando la vida a un montón de gente inocente. Masonería, los dueños de las corruptísimas empresas privadas de comunicación. Masonería, los que codician los funestos _"estados alterados de conciencia"_ o gnosis, que no son otra cosa que subirse a lomos de ese perro tuerto, brutal asesino, ángel caído por _"matar a su pueblo"_ (Isaías 14, 20).

Masonería, secta de cobardes, finjidores, hechiceros, pederastas y asesinos.









La Masonería en las Instituciones Españolas durante la II República. - Un Católico Perplejo


La masónica primera Contitución de Cádiz de 1812, conocida popularmente como 'la Pepa', fue el gran caballo de Troya de la masonería. Ahí desembarcó con su democracia que realmente nunca ha sido tal, sino un gran representación teatral.




uncatolicoperplejo.com







VOX es la misma basura que PODEMOS, salen, pertenecen y participan de la misma cloaca. El masónico Templo de los Diputados es una letrina de finjidores y siempre lo ha sido. No hay democracia ni la ha habido. Sólo apariencia. La endémica corrupción de esta gentuza es por ser masones. La hiel les corre por las venas, espiritualmente hablando.















El mudra "Signo del Diamante" es un signo de estar en una misión masónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los mudras, son muchos tipos, son señas o signos esotéricos usados ya en la antigua India y de allí viene el término mudra. Estos signos son junto con la gematría cabalística una cosntante en los muy controlados y muy masónicos medios de comunicación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





Todo el arco del marxismo cultural (todo el ala izquierda), sale de las logias.

" Se habla poco de ello, pero la Revolución que impuso más de 70 años de terror en Rusia, y medio mundo, hubiera sido imposible sin las logias. Los principales artífices, el moderado *Kerenski *y el radical *Lenin*, eran masones. Marxismo y masonería tenían objetivos comunes. Uno de ellos era *acabar con el cristianismo*. " (Enlace1), (enlace2).









Rusia 1917: La Revolución judía de la escuadra y el compás. - Un Católico Perplejo


El marxismo cultural nace de las logias masónicas con la finalidad de reventar "discretamente" al país que parasitan: hacerse con sus instituciones. Judaísmo, masonería y marxismo son madre, hija y nieta. Son lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





“Según los datos proporcionados por la prensa soviética, de *556 *importantes funcionarios del estado bolchevique, incluido el antes mencionado, en 1918-1919 había: 17 rusos, dos ucranianos, once armenios, 35 letones [letones], 15 alemanes , un húngaro, diez georgianos, tres polacos, tres finlandeses, un checo, un karaim y *457 *judíos ”.









El protagonismo judío en la revolución bolchevique y el régimen soviético - Un Católico Perplejo


En la noche del 16 al 17 de julio de 1918, un escuadrón de la policía secreta bolchevique asesinó al último emperador de Rusia, el zar Nicolás II, junto con su esposa, la zarita Alejandra, su hijo de 14 años, el zarévich Alexis, y sus cuatro hijas.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





Judacica masonería*, criminales de lesa humanidad. *Más de *100 millones de asesinatos.*

17/los-mas-de-100-millones-de-muertos-que-causo-el-comunismo-divididos-por-paises/[/URL]









LOS JUDÍOS: FUNDADORES DE LA MASONERÍA, por Maurice Pinay. - Un Católico Perplejo


Descarge el libro en PDF, Complot Contra la Iglesia, de Maurice Pinay. Seudónimo del Sacerdote Jesuíta mejicano P. Sáenz de Arriaga, que trabajó con el apoyo de otros sacerdotes colaboradores en este libro. Su lectura es imprescindible para comprender la la deriva y el por qué del Concilio...




uncatolicoperplejo.com





Maldita secta de autómatas criminales, pagarán caro la sangre derramada.



























«HUMANUM GENUS». Carta Encíclica del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de 1884 contra la masonería y otras sectas. - Un Católico Perplejo


La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería, desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII (1958), al menos 600 veces. León XIII fue el Papa que junto a Pío IX más la fulminó.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Ene 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Estos también los incluimos en tu hilo de mierda ?. @Turgot
> 
> Cuerpo escombro con tatuaje de Muñoz Grandes incluido siendo uno de los skins activistas más conocidos en España bastante temido por los de tu cuerda y con un amplio historial de delito de lesiones entre otras cosas.
> 
> Como se nota que habéis tenido menos calle que un hemofílico, los Doritos, Twitter y soplapolladas os ciegan hasta tal punto de no entender que hasta el más tonto te hace un reloj sin importar su físico



Esos dos son masones, son dos *"actores de crisis"*. Pero a quién engañas tú. La misma mafia italiana, la camorra, se codea con la clase política dentro de las logias italianas. ¿Por qué crees que son intocables? Y la mafia rusa es judía hasta la médula.

Esos dos:
1º) Apesta la simbología que llevan. Esa cruz dentro de un círculo es equivalente al ojo dentro del triángulo. Se trata de diablo levantando al crédulo masón a un estado pleno de gnosis. PURA MASONERÍA.
2º) Los movimientos nazis son casi en su totalidad actores de la masonería, para facilitar el contrapunto mediático de falsas narrativas contra la porción de la sociedad de corte conservador. Son cuatro gatos de mierda que caben en el fondo sur del estadio de la ciudad. No son nadie, un par de cientos de hijos de la viuda. Y se les organiza y utiliza para criminalizar todo lo que huela a conservador.











Ahí tienes a Hitler, tu gente. Todo su entorno y gobierno eran hijos del perro tuerto.











El mudra "Signo del Diamante" es un signo de estar en una misión masónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los mudras, son muchos tipos, son señas o signos esotéricos usados ya en la antigua India y de allí viene el término mudra. Estos signos son junto con la gematría cabalística una cosntante en los muy controlados y muy masónicos medios de comunicación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Ene 2022)

Que se vea la basura, ya que tanto os escondéis.


----------



## Turgot (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Turgot (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ds_84 (14 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


>




MELOFO con furia porcina (no homo)

PRESENTE!!!!!


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> MELOFO con furia porcina (no homo)
> 
> PRESENTE!!!!!



SIEMPRE A PELO Y SIN CONDON


----------



## ANS² (14 Abr 2022)

y este el izquierdista medio español:


----------



## Turgot (14 Abr 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> y este el izquierdista medio español:



Sí y el de delante es el cabo Baldomero de la Benemérita


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Abr 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> SIEMPRE A PELO Y SIN CONDON


----------

